# Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger



## Wendigo (4. Oktober 2009)

*Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein sehr gutes Buch zu C++. 
Leider habe ich mit dieser Sprache so mein Probleme.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Schau mal hier: Galileo Openbook C von A bis Z


----------



## DarkMo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

also das eine buch was du von denen gelinkt hast (c#) gefällt mir ganz gut. wenn die qualität gleichbleibend ist, häng ich mich an die empfehlung an ^^


----------



## Wendigo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Ich suche aber etwas zu C++ und nicht zu C.
Meines Wissens nicht das Gleiche und es kann fatal sein, wenn man die beiden verwechselt.


----------



## piXXel (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Klicke bitte HIER drauf, ist dass das richtige für Dich ?


----------



## aurionkratos (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Ich würde in jedem Fall ersteinmal mit C beginnen. Das macht das ganze mit den Pointern, etc deutlich leichter zu verstehen mMn, man wird nicht noch zusätzlich mit OOP erschlagen.
Zu C++ kann man dann immernoch wechseln.


----------



## piXXel (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Ja, mit C beginnen wäre gut. Aber er sucht ein Buch für C++. Ebenso braucht man Erfahrungen in der Standard Programmierung


----------



## Wendigo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Ich brauch das vom Studium aus. 
Wir programmieren eben mit c++.


----------



## kmf (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Viele Bücher sind für einen speziellen Compiler publiziert. Welchen hast du?


----------



## xR4Y (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Also ich kann nur "C++ Objektorientiertes Programmieren" von Helmut Erlenkötter empfehlen... Hatte ich zunächst in der Schule als Begleitwerk und nutze es heute immer wieder zum nachschauen und es ist alles gut erklärt. Ich finde dort meine Sachen schneller als im Internet kostet aber natürlich Geld im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Tuts im Internet.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich suche aber etwas zu C++ und nicht zu C.
> Meines Wissens nicht das Gleiche und es kann fatal sein, wenn man die beiden verwechselt.


Argh, sorry! Hab das ++ übersehen^^


----------



## Ska1i (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Hast du schon erfahrung? Bist du fit in Englisch?
Ich persönlich fand "Die Kunst der C++ Programmierung" sehr gut. Mit sehr vielen Hintergrundinfos. Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann diese in 21 Tagen Bücher. Ist recht einfach, um einen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen. Und fürs Studium eigentlich ausreichend. Je nachdem was ihr programmieren müsst.
In englisch: Thinking in C++ auch sehr gut erklärt. Gibts als kostenloses E-Book. Zum reinschauen lohnenswert * 
*C würde ich nicht mehr lernen. Die meisten Einsteigerbücher fangen nicht mit dem OOP Quatsch an, sondern mit dem prozeduralem Zeug, wie in C...


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*



Ska1i schrieb:


> Hast du schon erfahrung? Bist du fit in Englisch?
> Ich persönlich fand "Die Kunst der C++ Programmierung" sehr gut. Mit sehr vielen Hintergrundinfos. Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann diese in 21 Tagen Bücher. Ist recht einfach, um einen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen. Und fürs Studium eigentlich ausreichend. Je nachdem was ihr programmieren müsst.
> In englisch: Thinking in C++ auch sehr gut erklärt. Gibts als kostenloses E-Book. Zum reinschauen lohnenswert C würde ich nicht mehr lernen. Die meisten Einsteigerbücher fangen nicht mit dem OOP Quatsch an, sondern mit dem prozeduralem Zeug, wie in C...


Is ja qusi C, aber ich würde dir auch nicht empfehlen, erst C zu lernen. Später musst du sonst wieder ein paar Dinge vergessen, die du in C gemacht hast...


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

Vieleicht brauchst Du dir auch keins kaufen schau mal hier:
Visual C++: Windows-Programmierung ... - Google Bücher
Gibt noch viele andere Bücher wenn dir eine gefällt kaufst Du es.


----------



## _V_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das ultimative C++ Buch für Anfänger*

"C++ von A bis Z"  oder "Einstieg in C++"

Aber das erste ist super von Low-Level bis Netzwerkprogrammierung  
http://www.amazon.de/von-bis-Mit-CD...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255286962&sr=8-1


----------

